# Slaw's Story



## Slaw (24 Nov 2007)

well since everyone else is doping it i might as well too.
 I am twenty three years old. I applied back in 2002. did my CFAT and passed...called endlessly for a year and no luck....whne 2005 came along I as informed I did not have a file anymore. Don't know what happened.  
 I applied again last week for AVN TECH...the only trade I am interested in. Was told I will be called next week to do my testing since the trade is in demand right now. 

 After 2005 me and my g/f had a child....my fitness standard left and I went to 270lbs in no time. 2006 rolled around and I started to loose weight as I was getting back into hockey again but not enough...I still coudn't run more then 0.3 kms. early 2007 I had another child and proposed to my g/f and landed a good job....then september I was laid off for no good reason....With two children and alot of bills to keep up I started to think about the military again...thats what lead me to apply last week....same trade I applied for in 2002. 

 Since last week I started getting more involved in improving my fitness and diet. I went for being able to run 0.3kms to 2kms in one week. Still smoking half a pack a day. went from being able to do 5 pushups to 15 in a week. I was never bad at situps and still able to pull off 25 in under a min. I used to be a gym buff before 2002 so I have alot of unused muscle that I need to work with. I am now down to 245lbs and still dropping. I also have been playing alot more hockey then before whch I think helps my cardio quite a bit. I have a larger stature anyway with extremely thick body with very broad shoulders and 6'2" so being higher in weight suits me well. I have never had any injuries more then a scratch or broken teeth. Only thing is I had high blood pressure last year and was prescibed a waterpill to help for a bit and have since stopped using them a few months ago and have very good BP since. I do have a DUI from 2003 but was told by my recruiter it will not slow my application down at all. Other then that I never got into drugs(a joint when I was 15 maybe) and don't drink alcohol unless I am at a resturant or watching a hockey game.
 I still have along way to go but I fiigure with the progress I am making so far I will be fit before BMQ.  I will keep this thread updated with both my tests or my fitness improvments.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (25 Nov 2007)

Good luck with your application.

Per ardua ad astra


----------



## Slaw (26 Nov 2007)

Well...Called the CFRC today to see about the CFAT I took in 2003 was still valid and it was. I was qualified for the one choice I made plus a ton of others. He also let me know I will be called this week for the rest of the testing so thats a plus. He told me to call him if I do not hear from him on thursday. Things may be moving right along this time hopefully.


----------



## Slaw (29 Nov 2007)

Didn't get ahold of the recruiter today but did go to the running room for some new shoes. Had a foot analysis done and learned alot about running shoes and what I should be wearing...well the shoes I have been using I shouldn't be using at all, they are way too tight. I ordered a pair of NB 882's size 12 2E. I always knew I had wide feet but holy crap....I tried a pair of 13 2E's on and they were totaly different then the pair I am using now...way more comfy in width. Shoes should be here next monday and I'll write a report on how they were to run with and whatnot.


----------



## Slaw (14 Dec 2007)

shoes make a wonderful difference by the way. 

 Now I went to the doctor's today to get my blood pressure checked(I have been doing it myself at home using a monitor I bought a long time ago) It ending up being 160/90, Now I showed him samples of what my blood pressure is at home, which are usually in the 130/70 range and never over 140/80, and we checked out my monitor and it read exactly what he was getting as well. So he diagnosed me with "whitecoat Hypertension" and said I will more then likely have it when I get my medical done.
 Question is having a reading of 160/90 when I do my medical will they even give me a chance to get clearance from my family doctor? or stop the process?  I will be straight forward and tell the medical officer about the dillema as soon as I get there as well. 
 As well I found out the doctor who originaly prescribed the water pills last year should not have made that diagnoses without having further testing as I had high blood pressure when I went in to see him but told him it was always fine at home. But anyway I have my medical and interview on the 19th so hopefully everything goes well for the new year!!


----------



## Airbrat (15 Dec 2007)

Good luck Slaw.


----------



## Slaw (19 Dec 2007)

Had my Med/interview today. All in all it went extremely well. Got my finger prints done as well to speed things up. Interview went extremely well, I am a very suitable canidate for the CF.
 Only thing that went wrong in my medical were my eyes haha, out of everything else my eyes are the only thing that is holding my application back right now. I have booked an eye exam for next monday and will be mailing the required documents asap. Other then that I was deemed medically fit for the forces.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Dec 2007)

Slaw said:
			
		

> Had my Med/interview today. All in all it went extremely well. Got my finger prints done as well to speed things up. Interview went extremely well, I am a very suitable canidate for the CF.
> Only thing that went wrong in my medical were my eyes haha, out of everything else my eyes are the only thing that is holding my application back right now. I have booked an eye exam for next monday and will be mailing the required documents asap. Other then that I was deemed medically fit for the forces.


Congrats!! Good luck with the eye exam.


----------



## Slaw (19 Dec 2007)

Santa Baker said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Good luck with the eye exam.



thanks....getting anxious to hear when I'll start BMQ. My file manager isn't going to be in until the 7th so I prob won't hear anything until then. Well he told me I prob won't hear from him again anyway unless I am getting the call for swear-in dates.


----------



## Slaw (29 Dec 2007)

had my eye exam last monday. 6/6 in my left eye and 6/9 in my right. The optometrist advised me to not even bother getting reading glasses unless I start to get headaches. Sent the required Doc's to the CFRC on the 27th so they will be there when the medical staff gets in. Other then that I have been very sick with strep throat for the past few weeks and haven't done much for PT. JUst started getting back into the grind yesterday.


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2007)

Hope you get better! I love grinding, it's fun! You know that it keeps you in line and grinDING!


----------



## Slaw (8 Jan 2008)

Update on my file....Called my file manager today to see if they have received my vision paperwork, It was received and all paperwork gone to Ottawa for approval.  I will call again in a couple weeks for another update. So far things have been going pretty smoothly.


----------



## Soldiergirl (8 Jan 2008)

Slaw said:
			
		

> Update on my file....Called my file manager today to see if they have received my vision paperwork, It was received and all paperwork gone to Ottawa for approval.  I will call again in a couple weeks for another update. So far things have been going pretty smoothly.



That's great news! I hope everything keeps going smooth. Good luck!


----------



## geo (8 Jan 2008)

Slaw... as you have noticed, a regular follow up works a lot better than waiting by the phone for someone to give you a call.
In the meantime, keep up your PT (but don't overdoo it) and try to enjoy life with the wife & 2 kids.

Good luck & hoping to hear about your success.....


----------



## Slaw (8 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Slaw... as you have noticed, a regular follow up works a lot better than waiting by the phone for someone to give you a call.
> In the meantime, keep up your PT (but don't overdoo it) and try to enjoy life with the wife & 2 kids.
> 
> Good luck & hoping to hear about your success.....



 thank you Geo, My MCC actually told me to call every couple of weeks because they will not call if something is changed or when my file is in what stage, unless it requires more information on my behalf. But if its something good they will not let me know until the time comes even if they know beforehand. As for PT..I am on quite an intense plan right now but I always give myself lots of rest and time with the family. Now just have to wait until some more snow melts to get back outside and run(they do not plow the sidewalks very well) treadmills just aren't cutting it.


----------



## geo (8 Jan 2008)

Remember... when left alone, CFRC lost your file last time.... don't leave em alone


----------



## Slaw (17 Jan 2008)

Just found out yesterday..my med file was fully approved by Ottawa. I am now Medically fit for the military. Now My MCC is just waiting to hear back from wherever he sent my ERC and background stuff as to wether or not I have to have a security check done now.


----------



## RTaylor (17 Jan 2008)

Slaw,glad you made it, woot! Hopefully we'll be on the same BMQ   Like we talked about in PMs lol


----------



## Slaw (17 Jan 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Slaw,glad you made it, woot! Hopefully we'll be on the same BMQ   Like we talked about in PMs lol



you never know. He did tell me I am looking towards before april for BMQ so you will prob be in the same boat.


----------



## RTaylor (18 Jan 2008)

When I talked to them a few days ago I was told that they are in the middle of processing for another BMQ for mid Feb. Rings true as that's when my brother in law's BMQ ends so the instructors would be freed up.


----------



## Slaw (29 Mar 2008)

well its been awhile since my last update. Was in contact with the CFRC in Febuaury and tthey told me somewheres after April they should have my Background check done. A little later then what I thought but oh well...I am not giving up. I am calling for updates this week as well. But on a good note I am now able to do well over the required for situps, push ups...just working on the running part still. All this exercising has also got me to lose 30+lbs in the last few months. Have never felt better.

Cheers


----------



## Slaw (21 Apr 2008)

well. was in contact with the recruiting centre today and some good news came about, I am now merit listed as of today!! yipee...was told I shouldn't be merit listed long.


----------



## Slaw (27 May 2008)

Well Today was a very good day. Received my offer for AVN TECH and I glady accepted. Swear in June 17th, BMQ in St.jean on the 7th of july. YAY jesus its been a long time waiting but the wait is offer!! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Dolphado (28 May 2008)

I'm swearing in the same day, which center? I might see you!


----------



## Slaw (28 May 2008)

CFRC Halifax


----------



## Dolphado (29 May 2008)

Ah I see, I see, well here's to swearing in on the same day   :cheers:  won't see you though, I'm over in Ontario


----------



## Slaw (29 May 2008)

goodluck at yours though...its going to be a proud moment for sure.


----------



## CFR FCS (29 May 2008)

If you ask nicely at your attestation (enrolment ceremony) and are using the Bible you can bring your own. Some bring the family bible from home. Makes a nice touch. The ceremony isn't long but you will remember it forever. Take lots of pictures and invite your local newspaper if you want. Local boy does good!


----------



## Slaw (14 Oct 2008)

well I am back at square one once again..except this time is guarnteed to be alot faster. Did my application today and tomorrow giving them my release papers I got from CFLRS then in for my medical next week and interview then bookings. As far as I believe I do not have to go through with another long version of realiabilty check as I just had one at CFLRS and through the recruiting centre. Anyway not giving up on my career with the forces.


----------



## Slaw (15 Sep 2010)

well...bout time I update this process again since its been quite some time.
 I went to BMQ in 08 and left for personal reasons(switching trades) I went back in 09 and did 4 weeks when my hip was dislocated. The docs at MIR did a xray and somehow got something mixed up and thought my back was screwed. They put me in PAT for another 2 months where they had then informed me that I was going to have to stay there for another 6months or more to get better and if at that time I was not better they were going to medically release me.
 I chose to VR and seek civilian opinion on the matter which I have and just got results back from 2 CT scans and a MRI all of them proving nothing is wrong with any vertibrae in my back and I am good to go. My hip is fully healed and PT is still up to par so I am going in tomorrow to re-apply! I have a medical certificate from my doctor ready and the forms in hand. 
 I am not giving up on my dreams. Its been 8 years since I first applied to the CF.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Third time's the charm? Good luck!


----------



## a.schamb (15 Sep 2010)

Wow! Quite the adveture you've been going through! 

Good luck wit your next application! Hopefully it will be your last


----------

